# Bunkai Pinan Godan / Pyung Ahn Odan



## boobishi (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 8, 2009)

I like that bunkai.  The defenders facial expressions are so peaceful and confident!


----------



## astrobiologist (Apr 9, 2009)

Once again, a good cartoon!

Most of the applications that I work with for this kata are what I learned from Sensei Jay Penfil and Iain Abernethy and what I've kind of been 'feeling' myself.  Some very good close-range fighting and grappling in this kata.


----------

